# HVAC - Coil Cleaning



## bena8837 (Apr 11, 2008)

I seem to get a lot of dust inside the home since the very beginning when the unit was first installed about 10 years ago. It' a very old house but I have checked the unit and it is completely sealed, so I do not believe it is picking up dust in the attic. I have tried electostatic filters and several other kinds (Not the cheap one), but the problems continue. We clean house today, change the filter, and tomorrow there is dust again. The inside coil is in the attic and I would like to clean it in place. Is this possible, a good idea or not? I have also heard that it is worrisome to use bleach because it must be rinsed out completely off the coil or it will cause damage to the coil. Is there something specific for cleaning the coil? Has anyone had a similar problem and if so, was it resolved, how?

Thanks


----------



## kok328 (Apr 11, 2008)

Sounds like the ducts need to be cleaned.
However, to answer your question, coil cleaner and a power washer does a fine job.  If you can't use water in the attic then you might try to blow it out with nitrogen.


----------



## glennjanie (Apr 12, 2008)

Welcoem Bena:
There is a product in a spray can that can clean approximately the size of a copy paper sheet (8 1/2 x 11) so you can judge how many you will need to clean your coil area. It is a high pressure spray can with a surfactant in it and does a wonderful job. If yours is an 'A' coil you could lay a doggie pad in the center to catch the dirt; using a new pad for each can used.
Its been a while since I worked for United Refrigeration so I have forgotten the name of the product but it is probably also available at Johnstone Supply, Grainger and others.
Glenn


----------



## Damon (May 9, 2008)

If this is a horizontal system in the attic, you have to check the air chase in the wall to which the return air duct is attached.  There are commonly air leaks in this area between walls and from the attic.  If you stick a bright light in through the air filter, go into the attic and carefully view the seem where the duct is connected to the air chase.  If you see light, this is the source of your dust problems.  Seal it with plenty of cheap latex calk.

Cleaning the coil will generate an incredible amount of trash.  If you are going to rinse it, disconnect the drain line and wet vac the run off.  You have to control the rinse water quantity.  Using a pump sprayer like one used to spray pest control or weed control products works very well for this.  Be sure to reconnect the drain when you are done.


----------



## maxivacinc (Sep 9, 2010)

bena8837 said:


> I seem to get a lot of dust inside the home since the very beginning when the unit was first installed about 10 years ago. It' a very old house but I have checked the unit and it is completely sealed, so I do not believe it is picking up dust in the attic. I have tried electostatic filters and several other kinds (Not the cheap one), but the problems continue. We clean house today, change the filter, and tomorrow there is dust again. The inside coil is in the attic and I would like to clean it in place. Is this possible, a good idea or not? I have also heard that it is worrisome to use bleach because it must be rinsed out completely off the coil or it will cause damage to the coil. Is there something specific for cleaning the coil? Has anyone had a similar problem and if so, was it resolved, how?
> 
> Thanks



CS250 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





JS700i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also available - very popular item for both the CS250 and JS700i





So far the track record for longevity of a JS700i is about 19 years (still going) - talk about getting a return on your investment!!!  Both models you can view here at www.maxi-vac.com and get pricing from your local United Refrigeration Supply or Johnstone Supply!  


For any questions, please feel free to contact us by email [email protected] or by phone (630) 620-6669, to view our products please visit our website Industrial Cleaning Equipment Industrial Quality Cleaning Equipment Portable Electric Hi-Pressure Washers Vapor Steam Cleaners Tube Cleaning Equipment Draught Beer Line Cleaning Pumps, and to purchase our products please contact your local United Refrigeration Supply or Johnstone Supply (or visit their websites by clicking on Johnstone Supply / United Refrigeration Supply to locate a branch near you).

Thank you,
Maxi-Vac Sales Team


----------



## classic (Oct 20, 2010)

Slove the problem first!

Where is the dust comming from in the first place?

A proper HVAC system is a closed system - air is pulled across the filter where it is cleaned, goes to the unit where it is heated or cooled, then comes out the supply registers and into the house. Then, it goes back to the return and the process is repeated.

No dust is mentioned.

Solutions:
1) make sure that all ductwork (supply and return) is sealed - NO AIR LEAKS
   ALLOWED. Unsealed returns in joists not allowed. Seal, seal seal seal. 

2) seal all windows and doors

3) if possible, have a blower door test done on your house to find additional
    air leaks

4) if no air leake exist, then clean ductwork and coils


----------



## paul52446m (Oct 20, 2010)

One other thing that i use that really works is called filter coat spray.
 Air filters have a oil coating on them, but when the set around they dry out.
 So if you keep them sprayed with filter coal it makes a cheep filter work like a the better filter. It makes all filters work better. later paul


----------

